

Former HP CEO Carly Fiorina Is Running for President - uptown
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/22/8470665/2016-presidential-candidate-hp-ceo

======
jgrahamc

        Her name was Carly, she was a VP
        With Lucent and AT&T and a degree from MIT
        She went to HP and wowed the board room
        And while she tried to be a star, sometimes went a bit too far
        And then September 4, Compaq became the score
        They were failing and needed each other
        Leaning drunks galore!
    
        At the HP, HP/Com-pa-q
        The merger that upset the family
        At the HP, HP/Com-pa-q
        David and William were always the fashion
        At the HP... they ran the show
    
        His name was Walter, his dad was famous
        He wasn't present for the board, but he wouldn't be ignored
        And what she pro-posed, "Dad would've hated"
        Then Walter went a bit too far, "Carly: time for au revoir!"
        And then the insults flew and careers were smashed in two
        There were ads and a lot of bankers, but just who screwed who?
    
        At the HP, HP/Com-pa-q
        The merger that upset the family
        At the HP, HP/Com-pa-q
        David and Walter are today the fashion
        At the HP... they run the show
    
        Her name is Carly, she was CEO
        But that was 30 weeks ago, when she used to run show
        Now she's a VC, but that's our Carly
        Still in the suit she used to wear, new blonde highlights in her hair
        She sits there so refined, and drinks to Walter's health
        She lost her job and she lost the proxy, now she enjoy's her wealth!
    
        At the HP, well just the HP
        The toughest job belongs to Walter
        At the HP, well just the HP
        William and David were always the fashion
        At the HP, don't buy the stock...
    

[http://blog.jgc.org/2008/03/bouts-complete-song-
parodies.htm...](http://blog.jgc.org/2008/03/bouts-complete-song-
parodies.html)

~~~
techdragon
I was looking for this the other day, thank you!

Prediction, if she became president, the USA would be sold to China before the
next election.

------
anonbanker
she's got my vote. maybe she'll do for the US what she did for HP.

and maybe she'll get an equally-good golden parachute for doing so.

